# Reasons why you love your vw more than your girlfriend!!!



## thebusta120 (Jun 14, 2010)

Give any reason why your car is better than your girl :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thebusta120 (Jun 14, 2010)

My car doesn't turn into a bitch once a month...


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm single.


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

thebusta120 said:


> My car doesn't turn into a bitch once a month...


Are you sure about that?


----------



## mrbatavus (Nov 29, 2008)

cars cant cheat on you /endthread


----------



## LFK.Flick (Jan 4, 2012)

1. Dosnt talk back
2. Not impatient
3. Don't get mad if I'm with another girl
4. N I don't have to wait like an hour for my mk2 to get ready


----------



## Greg_J (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## swiftlocc (Apr 21, 2011)

my mk2 is cold blooded takes a good 15-20m min to wait for the bitch to warm in the mornin


----------



## StabPrimo (Mar 9, 2006)

the car and the woman seem to take turns being difficult. I cant' win.


----------



## Greg_J (Oct 31, 2005)

you can keep dumping into a mk2, eventually it shuts up and is nice to you.

women? a true never ending money pit, that will bitch regardless.


----------



## GTDGLI (Oct 20, 2006)

'Cause I'm a eunuch


----------



## airman401 (Sep 25, 2011)

I understand how my car works..


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Ya'lls just hypocrites. Ain't no way that Golf is better than le girlfriend.


----------



## PDXGTI8V 2.0 (Oct 12, 2005)

not my list, but funny...

1- You can have as many cars as you like and none of them care about the others.
2- With a car, you dont mind your mates taking a ride. They can go for a ride at the same time for all you care.
3- Unless you want it to, your car will never get fat.
4- And she'll look better fatter anyway.
5- A car never cries.
6- Even if you leave her locked in the garage for a week, she never complains.
7- Your car doesn't care if you perve on other cars.
8- Or read magazines with hot cars in them, hell you can read them while your inside her.
9- $2 and 3 mins in a car wash and a car looks her best.
10- Even if its 4am on a winters morning, 3 seconds is all it takes to turn her on, and then she's ready to go. 


Here's one of my own.....When my current girlfriend says, "You love your car more than me!", I reply, "The car will be a part of my life long after you've left...".....they generally REALLY dont like that answer...:laugh:


----------



## PDXGTI8V 2.0 (Oct 12, 2005)

what do cars n females have in common?

they both depreciate with age....

ouch!:laugh:


----------



## thebusta120 (Jun 14, 2010)

PDXGTI8V 2.0 said:


> not my list, but funny...
> 
> 1- You can have as many cars as you like and none of them care about the others.
> 2- With a car, you dont mind your mates taking a ride. They can go for a ride at the same time for all you care.
> ...


hahaha great list :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tweesner (Feb 27, 2011)

...my car may let me down from time to time, but I can always fix her, and my mechanic is far more effective than her therapist


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

i lol'd


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

You don't have to ask permission to put stuff in her trunk lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## so.cal.sparky (Nov 9, 2006)

let see
the car loves the oil checked
i can put "stuff" in the trunk


----------



## Nick W (Feb 28, 2007)

I hate my MK2, and my girlfriend rules


----------



## so.cal.sparky (Nov 9, 2006)

I love it when she has gas


----------



## thebusta120 (Jun 14, 2010)

MKVmyfast said:


> You don't have to ask permission to put stuff in her trunk lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


lol very true :thumbup:


----------



## Jaeger1.8T (Jun 25, 2009)

The harder you beat it the more it wants it.... Yeah not going to even go into that with the GF lol


----------



## thebusta120 (Jun 14, 2010)

Jaeger1.8T said:


> The harder you beat it the more it wants it.... Yeah not going to even go into that with the GF lol


lmfao my favorite one yet :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## red86GLI (Oct 20, 2011)

you can go a few days...weeks...months....without having to worry about anything but yourself.....


----------



## Mr. Knappy (Oct 11, 2006)

wannabegolf said:


>


hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

wannabegolf said:


>


Lol if they make stickers of these I will buy some 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kzoo (Jun 23, 2011)

My MkV .:R32 is a little on the heavy side. I knew that going into it. My girlfriend, well, let's just say she "wasn't."


----------



## thebusta120 (Jun 14, 2010)

Kzoo said:


> My MkV .:R32 is a little on the heavy side. I knew that going into it. My girlfriend, well, let's just say she "wasn't."


oh damn hahaha :laugh:


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

My VW actually exists.


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

wannabegolf said:


>


this should be a poster ......nice...:laugh:


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Looks like y'all need to find yourself a girl into cars...

And trust me, cars can be just as bad, if not worse than us women. My husband used to have a '95 VR Passat...that thing was much more of a jealous bit than I ever was. That thing would break down if hubby spend the weekend with me or if we took my car on a trip. Awful. It was the other woman for sure and we hated each other :laugh:


----------



## airman401 (Sep 25, 2011)

Nick W said:


> I hate my MK2, and my girlfriend rules


gtfo


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL @ this!


----------



## thebusta120 (Jun 14, 2010)

airman401 said:


> gtfo


lmfao :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gogolfIII (Aug 9, 2010)

My boyfriend and I are totally ok with loving our cars more than eachother. 
We've reached a common ground on this situation. :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I like my girlfriend much more than my VW.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

What about a girls perspective on this?

When I want to go for a ride, my VW starts every time :laugh:


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

DubGirl13 said:


> What about a girls perspective on this?
> 
> When I want to go for a ride, my VW starts every time :laugh:


hahhah LOL:thumbup:


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

I believe the love one has for their car, is different for the one we have for our partners LOL 

Im sure some people will disagree

And there are always things girls can do that cars cant


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

DubGirl13 said:


> When I want to go for a ride, my VW starts every time :laugh:


:facepalm: :laugh:



Ilala819 said:


> And there are always things girls can do that cars cant


Whoa nelly.


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

PSU said:


> :facepalm: :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa nelly.


yesss really opcorn:


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

DubGirl13 said:


> What about a girls perspective on this?
> 
> When I want to go for a ride, my VW starts every time :laugh:


I think ur car vibrates! LOL JK


----------



## thebusta120 (Jun 14, 2010)

gogolfIII said:


> My boyfriend and I are totally ok with loving our cars more than eachother.
> We've reached a common ground on this situation. :thumbup:


I'm jealous lol :thumbup:


----------



## thebusta120 (Jun 14, 2010)

DubGirl13 said:


> What about a girls perspective on this?
> 
> When I want to go for a ride, my VW starts every time :laugh:


lol oh damn haha i guess it depends on which one is more fun to ride lmao :laugh:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

welp, I currently ride solo but from a past experience..

-always lets me listen to whatever I want on my ipod :thumbup:

-never gets mad when I throw up the V to other doods :beer:

-never complains when I think she needs a bath :laugh:

-doesnt huff and puff when I want to take a long cruise on the beach :heart:

-the older it gets, the sexier it looks :laugh:


----------



## Steamboat (Jan 19, 2012)

*Fartless*

My VW doesn't fart while watching TV


----------



## thebusta120 (Jun 14, 2010)

Steamboat said:


> My VW doesn't fart while watching TV


please tell me your a girl :facepalm: lol


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

this thread made my day


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

my VW takes me to the strip club and waits outside. :laugh:


----------



## thebusta120 (Jun 14, 2010)

wwtd said:


> my VW takes me to the strip club and waits outside. :laugh:


LMFAO :thumbup::thumbup: :laugh: i like this one lol


----------



## devinnotkevin (Aug 8, 2011)

my mk4 makes me sandwhiches...


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

Even tho she's a little older she still rides like a champ 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

MKVmyfast said:


> Even tho she's a little older she still rides like a champ
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


 this is quite distubing sins it says you got an 98 jetta  


well my gf dumed me, that was not plesant. but i realy want to dump my car


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

DevilDuck said:


> this is quite distubing sins it says you got an 98 jetta
> 
> 
> well my gf dumed me, that was not plesant. but i realy want to dump my car


Lol It's just something funny I came up with doesn't actually apply to my life 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Das Auto1.8T (May 5, 2011)

Because my vw is always down for a ride


----------



## skwaL (Oct 3, 2009)

The funny part is that 99% of the reply were dirty minded 

....although the ride in my car seems to be more rough and exciting, the sounds it makes are quite good too

In general dubs are better then GFs...

1. Dubs don't wake you up at night
2. Dubs always pick you up from where ever you go.
3. You can have up to 4 girls with you at one time
4. Dubs don't push your buttons, you push theirs
5. Dubs don't need oil changes 1ce a month (at least for me)
6. Whether you go slow or you go fast you always get the pleasure
7. My dub doesn't require very expensive maintenance.
8. I love buying my dub gifts
9. You mom will like your new DUB
10. Always wants to go for a ride, in day or night


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

DevilDuck said:


> well my gf *dumed* me, that was not *plesant*. but i *realy* want to dump my car


I think I see why she *dumped* you:laugh:


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

MKVmyfast said:


> You don't have to ask permission to put stuff in her trunk lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


:facepalm:


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

_Lightning_ said:


> :facepalm:


Lol what you don't like my post 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazzyVduB (Jun 8, 2010)

spartanrabbit09 said:


> this thread made my day


x2:laugh:


----------



## her_dub219 (Dec 22, 2010)

DubGirl13 said:


> What about a girls perspective on this?
> 
> When I want to go for a ride, my VW starts every time :laugh:


This.


----------



## _Lightning_ (Jan 15, 2011)

MKVmyfast said:


> Lol what you don't like my post
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


I do haha it was just funny enough for a :facepalm:


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

_Lightning_ said:


> I do haha it was just funny enough for a :facepalm:


 thanks

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

I can drop my car make the car go low, lower, a little more, perfect... My girlfriend won't do that in public.


----------



## pknopp (Dec 28, 2011)

I enjoy a fine looking car. I will go to a car show and love the sights and sounds. The thing is though, if a hot woman walks past it never fails that she will distract me.


----------



## mar10 (Feb 20, 2010)

mrbatavus said:


> cars cant cheat on you /endthread


:thumbup:


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

i dumped my girlfriend.

i let her drive my new mk6 after 3 months of owning it only i had driven it. she doesnt even get it out of the drive way before hitting something.

and then she tried to blame me.

i dumped her.

she was aweful anyway. money is better spent on the dub


----------



## London25 (Oct 8, 2010)

when i miss multiple call from my gf reading this and other threads. when i set time away from my gf to wash my vdub once a week. and when se says " i know you love your car more than me." and i just agree she gets mad then i go for a drive :laugh:


----------



## shockrocket (Apr 13, 2012)

My R doesn't mind when I'm a little rough with the stick!! 
And I do it twice a day!


----------



## boulbrokdrm (Jan 4, 2012)

dub doesn't cry when you break up with her


----------



## Mr.Pickles (May 2, 2006)

lol. unless you can have sex with your car i do not think there would be a good reason to "love" you vw more than your girlfriend. :facepalm:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Mr.Pickles said:


> lol. unless you can have sex with your car i do not think there would be a good reason to "love" you vw more than your girlfriend. :facepalm:


Sometimes it is harder to get a ride than sex. =)


----------



## JayDD007 (Feb 27, 2012)

my dub is much cheaper...sometimes


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

M3CPO said:


> Easy you VW owners. Equals homossssssss. Your chicks dont dig you they just want real cawk! buy a real car and this thread would be senseless!!!


 lol? look at this tool. he sees his forums don't have fun. he is jealous of the awesome family the vw community has, and only wishes he could be like us. 

if this wasn't true, he wouldnt be posting in our forums making himself look stupid.


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

M3CPO said:


> Yes thats it, you got me, That hurts so bad. Your a toughy! LOL


 well quit trolling other people's forums. you're only doing it cause you're bored, and feel like you have to hurt our feelings *ON THE INTERNET* cause you're such a badass too. good luck in life, i'm done arguing with you.


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

Lets get this thread back on track: 

another reason: you can have more than one vw, but only 1 girlfriend (or can you?) :laugh:


----------



## shockrocket (Apr 13, 2012)

rhodri45 said:


> lol? look at this tool. he sees his forums don't have fun. he is jealous of the awesome family the vw community has, and only wishes he could be like us.
> 
> if this wasn't true, he wouldnt be posting in our forums making himself look stupid.


 I'm with you bro. I'm new to the VW family, and I'm already feeling the love. 
Anyways, My dub always wants me inside it.


----------



## Das Auto1.8T (May 5, 2011)

shockrocket said:


> Anyways, My dub always wants me inside it.


 Haha yes! 

When my girlfriend complains, its annoying. When my VW complains I make sure she's ok


----------



## bricet23 (Apr 9, 2012)

All it takes is a key to turn my car on


----------



## kerensuissa (Apr 19, 2010)

I think my boyfriend and i equally love each others cars, and they come first :laugh:


----------



## SLNDTDEATH (Aug 10, 2011)

It doesn't bitch for no reason

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thebusta120 (Jun 14, 2010)

if you dump your car its a good thing...lol


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

vw likes to ride hard by as many people possible...if a girl does that shes a slutty waste of time


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

neverfolloww said:


> I think my boyfriend and i equally love each others cars, and they *cum* first :laugh:


FTFY 

:beer:


----------



## Westylifestyle (Apr 1, 2012)

Fahrvergnügen /thread


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

I would never choose my car over my girl and my children, now that being said, I keep it in her name and if something were to happen to us, the car would be burned to a crisp before I lose custody of it :laugh:


----------



## untchble (Oct 6, 2007)

Jaeger1.8T said:


> The harder you beat it the more it wants it.... Yeah not going to even go into that with the GF lol


hahahaha, teuche!


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

untchble said:


> hahahaha, teuche!


"touché"


----------



## thebusta120 (Jun 14, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

Cause I can have 2 cars


----------



## thebusta120 (Jun 14, 2010)

My car never says "its too late" to get a little dirty under the hood


----------



## thebusta120 (Jun 14, 2010)

My car doesn't mind if I work on its rear end :laugh:


----------



## nogz (Sep 13, 2011)

my VW can help me carry a cabinet, a 42' TV and even a christmas tree :thumbup:


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

Das Auto1.8T said:


> Haha yes!
> 
> When my girlfriend complains, its annoying. When my VW complains I make sure she's ok


Lol :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## HardKnox (May 26, 2012)

Everyone into the showers, lets get the sand out of our vaginas.

I thought the Super Bowl ad was hilarious. I hope that overly sensitive people everywhere simultaneously thought "Well, I never!"


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

I determine if my car needs to lose weight and I never hear any bitching about it :beer:


----------

